# I need a new DYE SUB printer 13x19 or bigger. Ideas?



## buffettnh (Mar 11, 2013)

My 18 month old Ricoh 7700n just died on me. Looks like a bad printer head, not repairable.

I would love to hear suggestions for replacements. 13x19 is a must, or bigger. Considering the 24" wide units, too.

Thanks!
Jason


----------



## macman29681 (May 24, 2013)

buffettnh said:


> My 18 month old Ricoh 7700n just died on me. Looks like a bad printer head, not repairable.
> 
> I would love to hear suggestions for replacements. 13x19 is a must, or bigger. Considering the 24" wide units, too.
> 
> ...


I'm really happy with my Epson 1430 with a CISS from Cobra and Cobra Inks. Have had it since Oct. 2013 and I can go weeks between printing and never had a clog issue.


----------



## buffettnh (Mar 11, 2013)

macman29681 said:


> I'm really happy with my Epson 1430 with a CISS from Cobra and Cobra Inks. Have had it since Oct. 2013 and I can go weeks between printing and never had a clog issue.


Cool, but I have to question the quality of a $300 printer vs $1500-2000 Ricoh?


----------



## Resu (Oct 16, 2011)

buffettnh said:


> Cool, but I have to question the quality of a $300 printer vs $1500-2000 Ricoh?


Here's my answer to your question. Head to your local Staples or Office Depot/Max and grab you a WF-7620 for $179.99 after rebates and trade-in credit. Then order you some Cobra Ink with either refillables or CIS and let it make you a believer coming in easily >$1000 less than your Ricoh.

There's definitely more than enough posts here to support the Epson's Work Force series quality, but sometimes seeing is believing. I don't know what the next man is using but I have yet to get a return from a client on anything mine have spit out.


----------



## buffettnh (Mar 11, 2013)

fair enough. How does the ink/paper cost compare?


----------



## Resu (Oct 16, 2011)

buffettnh said:


> fair enough. How does the ink/paper cost compare?


I have nothing to compare it too other than Epsons. But for the record a 110-sheet of Beaver Paper's TexPrint XP-HR will set you back around $45 shipped. While the usable Epson Matte Paper costs $37 locally and can be had for 2 for 1 when Office Depot has that deal.

So that's ruffly $.42/sheet of TexPrint and $.40 or $.20/sheet for Epson Matte. I don't worry about the ink costs because the markup on end product more than pays for any ink. So if you're a to the exact "milliliter" type you may be left to your own devices as unlike the larger Epsons there isn't a per job ink/paper usage feature re-callable via the menu. Not sure if someone has created something comparable for the WF models aside from a pricey RIP that may do it?


----------



## macman29681 (May 24, 2013)

buffettnh said:


> fair enough. How does the ink/paper cost compare?


My friend there is no comparison with the ink at all. In fact the numbers that I am about to throw out are staggering. The fact is Sawgrass held the patent for sublimation ink until it ran out in Sept. 14 and they stuck it to everyone that bought ink from them for years. Here are the facts I just priced it out on Conde's website. I am going to round out the numbers for you just so you can see how much money you have paid in ink to Sawgrass. If you wanted to get a liter of CYM it would cost you $2,534 each. Conde sells CYM for 29ml cart for $73.50 each that comes out to $2.53/ml x 1000=$2,534. The black is cheaper at $105 for a 42ml cart for $2.50ml x 1000= $2,500. So lets assume you won the lottery and wanted to buy a liter of each ink it would cost you $10,102. On the Cobra web site you get get 4 32 oz bottles (almost one liter) for $712. Roughly 93% cheaper than Sawgrass inks. Don't be hung up on the Richoh printer must be better because it costs more. I did a lot of research before I bought a printer and I saw than there was no way that I was willing to pay 1 that much money for a printer and still had to buy a bypass tray and 2 pay that much money for their ink. Now I'm sure if Sawgrass sells their ink in liters you would be able to get it a little cheaper but no where near what Cobra sells there ink for. I have never had a shirt come back because it didn't look good. Paper the best paper I have used and I have tried most of them is the TexPrint HR XP for Epson machines.


----------



## buffettnh (Mar 11, 2013)

Interesting. Is there. 25" wide Epson?
Regardless, I am just using cobra cmyk cartridges?


----------



## macman29681 (May 24, 2013)

buffettnh said:


> Interesting. Is there. 25" wide Epson?
> Regardless, I am just using cobra cmyk cartridges?


The comparison was just to demonstrate the huge difference in price between the 2 inks. I use a CISS and buy my ink by the 4oz each. What kind of heat press do you have?


----------



## buffettnh (Mar 11, 2013)

Just purchased the kit and I am going to buy an aritsan 1430.

I have a Knight Geo swing 16x20


----------



## macman29681 (May 24, 2013)

buffettnh said:


> Just purchased the kit and I am going to buy an aritsan 1430.
> 
> I have a Knight Geo swing 16x20


So why would you want a printer that had a 25" roll when your heat press is only 16x20. See what I'm getting at here.


----------



## buffettnh (Mar 11, 2013)

macman29681 said:


> So why would you want a printer that had a 25" roll when your heat press is only 16x20. See what I'm getting at here.


Time to upgrade


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Just a note you wouldn't want the WF-7620 if you need a 13x19 printer. The 7620 is only 11x17.

I had several of the earlier incarnation of the current 13x19 Epson, the WF-7010. It printed fine, thousands of prints. I used sub and pigment inks (not in the same printer). I imagine the 7110 has similar construction and quality. Which is to say it's not fantastic, but it gets the job done.

Whether you use a CISS or cartridges depends on your printing load and preference. Both are good.

If you do any volume of printing at all, you will probably want a CISS. And you want an all-external CISS -- by that I mean don't get a CISS where they have cleverly inserted the tubes through the body of the printer, and neatly into the printhead. If an when it comes time to replace the printer or CISS, these types of CISS installations are much harder to remove. 

Cobra used to install their CISS units this way, but do not on their later machines. It doesn't look quite as neat, but you'll be ahead in the long run.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

macman29681 said:


> buy my ink by the 4oz each.


Mike, about how long does 4oz last? How many prints?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

GordonM said:


> *Just a note you wouldn't want the WF-7620 if you need a 13x19 printer. The 7620 is only 11x17.*
> 
> I had several of the earlier incarnation of the current 13x19 Epson, the WF-7010. It printed fine, thousands of prints. I used sub and pigment inks (not in the same printer). I imagine the 7110 has similar construction and quality. Which is to say it's not fantastic, but it gets the job done.
> 
> ...


The max "copy size" is 11 x17 but the printer can print on 13 x 19 super B paper.

I have a 7110 and it is the same except no scanner.

I recall you had a 7010? 

These are the same as the 7010/7510/7520 family except they added a new print head and a rear multi purpose paper feeder.

Epson WorkForce WF-7620 All-in-One Printer - Product Information - Epson America, Inc.


"Paper Handling
Back to top
PC-Free Paper Support:

Plain (Letter, Legal, A4, A3,Tabloid)
Photo (4" x 6", 5" x 7", 8" x 10", Letter, A4, A3, US B)
Matte (Letter, A4, A3, 8" x 10")
Paper Sizes:

3.5" x 5"
4" x 6"
5" x 7"
8" x 10"
8.5" x 11"
8.5" x 14"
A4
A6
half letter
executive
user definable (3.5" – 47.2" in length)
*Maximum Paper Size: 13" x 19" (A3+/Super B)*

Borderless Sizes:

3.5" x 5"
4" x 6"
5" x 7"
8" x 10"
8.5" x 11" (letter)
A4
11" x 17" (Tabloid)/li>
11.7" x 16.5" (A3)
*13" x 19" (Super B)*"


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

macman29681 said:


> So why would you want a printer that had a 25" roll when your heat press is only 16x20. See what I'm getting at here.


One advantage would be having the paper larger than the heat press platen to deal with crease/press marks from the paper on the tshirt.


----------



## macman29681 (May 24, 2013)

mgparrish said:


> One advantage would be having the paper larger than the heat press platen to deal with crease/press marks from the paper on the tshirt.


True but the cost of the printer can't be justified when all that is needed to fix the problem is a little foam, a teflon sheet, and light pressure.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

macman29681 said:


> True but the cost of the printer can't be justified when all that is needed to fix the problem is a little foam, a teflon sheet, and light pressure.


Not disagreeing, but it is simpler and faster to have an oversize paper.

I know this from pressing SK Daves transfers on a press smaller than the paper .... there would be more gained in production efficiency not fiddling with foam.

Also, you can gang print more then cut out the pieces from a job, which can make your production more efficient. 

But my presses are larger than I can print.

Not saying I would get an over size printer, just mention an advantage, especially if you were pressing t-shirts all day. For the volume I do the foam isn't a deal breaker.


----------



## macman29681 (May 24, 2013)

splathead said:


> Mike, about how long does 4oz last? How many prints?


I am running low on yellow but with this four ounces I got about 600-700 prints almost all of them full size 13 X 19. Not sure how that compares to other users but I'm not complaining.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

macman29681 said:


> I am running low on yellow but with this four ounces I got about 600-700 prints almost all of them full size 13 X 19. Not sure how that compares to other users but I'm not complaining.


Mike please tell us your cost of 600-700 prints Paper and ink cost.


----------



## macman29681 (May 24, 2013)

skdave said:


> Mike please tell us your cost of 600-700 prints Paper and ink cost.


My paper cost is .34 each and 4 oz. of each ink is a $183 total so if I get 650 prints lets say my ink cost per page is around .28 cents, however, I am only running low on yellow so in reality that .28 cents ink cost per page is really a lot lower than that. Probably will get another couple of hundred prints with the ink I have left.


----------



## buffettnh (Mar 11, 2013)

just got my cobra kit in and hooked it up to my Epson Artison 1430. Running print now. So far so good. Speed comparable to the RIcoh 7700. maybe a tad slower


----------



## macman29681 (May 24, 2013)

buffettnh said:


> just got my cobra kit in and hooked it up to my Epson Artison 1430. Running print now. So far so good. Speed comparable to the RIcoh 7700. maybe a tad slower


Maybe it's slower but your saving truck loads of cash.


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

buffettnh said:


> fair enough. How does the ink/paper cost compare?


EVERYTHING about the Epson setup is more economical and of equal quality to the Ricoh. Bare in mind, Epsons were used for sublimation long before the Ricoh. To be honest Ricoh struggled to keep their desktop market afloat with their GelSprinter marketing. I think the sublimation market was a saving grace for them. MPO


----------



## buffettnh (Mar 11, 2013)

I cannot believe the quality difference of the print. More vivid than the Ricoh.


----------



## buffettnh (Mar 11, 2013)

New question. How do I make my Corel Draw X4 default to my new Epson printer?


----------



## macman29681 (May 24, 2013)

buffettnh said:


> I cannot believe the quality difference of the print. More vivid than the Ricoh.


what are the paper settings you are using in your print. Plain paper/fine print? I told you more expensive doesn't always mean better. Welcome to the 90% off ink club.


----------



## buffettnh (Mar 11, 2013)

Photo Glossy + what ever the video told me to do.
I am noticing I am losing white, it looks more beige and the tones are a bit darker. I have an email into support at Cobra to figure out how to adjust.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

buffettnh said:


> New question. How do I make my Corel Draw X4 default to my new Epson printer?


Corel offers "print styles" that can be saved as presets, which retains print settings, but when I use it and have set it up I must still select my printer (if it isn't the OS default already) then retrieve my saved print style.

As such I don't believe there is a way for Corel to have an actual default printer.

Assuming Windows then you would have to set your sublimation printer as the Windows default for it to be seen as the Corel Default.

But I would try and research some more on the Corel forums, every time I think Corel can't do something someone out there has a trick I didn't know about.


----------



## macman29681 (May 24, 2013)

buffettnh said:


> Photo Glossy + what ever the video told me to do.
> I am noticing I am losing white, it looks more beige and the tones are a bit darker. I have an email into support at Cobra to figure out how to adjust.


Try printing with plain paper setting with resolution on fine and see how that works out. It uses much less ink too.


----------



## FefeDuran (Mar 18, 2015)

So I was SO CLOSE to purchasing a Ricoh until I saw this post. Which would be a better printer? Epson Artison 1430 or WorkForce 7110? I see Cobra has a kit with the 7110 and that appeals to me but I wouldn't mind a little feedback from you pros.


----------



## macman29681 (May 24, 2013)

FefeDuran said:


> So I was SO CLOSE to purchasing a Ricoh until I saw this post. Which would be a better printer? Epson Artison 1430 or WorkForce 7110? I see Cobra has a kit with the 7110 and that appeals to me but I wouldn't mind a little feedback from you pros.


The Artisan 1430 has a better print engine. If you call Richard from Cobra ink he will tell you the same thing. I have the 1430 for sublimation but I also have the 7510 for general use and printing out films. I like how the paper for the 1430 goes from the top back through the machine without going through a tray in the front like the 7510. I'm sure there is a way to have the paper go through a bypass but that means you have to have it far from the wall. My 1430 is only 2" from the wall and I never have to pull it out. 6 colors vs 4 all in all I am really happy that I have my 1430 as my sub printer and saving truck loads of cash vs Sawgrass inks.


----------



## FefeDuran (Mar 18, 2015)

How are the greys on the 1430? I have a C88+ now (it was my... get my feet wet) printer. Had it for 4 months but I cannot get greys at all. They all come out brown. I'm not all that happy with the print quality either.


----------



## macman29681 (May 24, 2013)

FefeDuran said:


> How are the greys on the 1430? I have a C88+ now (it was my... get my feet wet) printer. Had it for 4 months but I cannot get greys at all. They all come out brown. I'm not all that happy with the print quality either.


That probably comes down to your profile and ink. Where you get your ink from do they provide a color profile? Not familiar at all with a C88 sorry.


----------



## FefeDuran (Mar 18, 2015)

No, they do not. I am looking to go with Cobra inks. It seems many people on here are satisfied with them.


----------



## macman29681 (May 24, 2013)

FefeDuran said:


> No, they do not. I am looking to go with Cobra inks. It seems many people on here are satisfied with them.


Give them a call they are good people.


----------



## FefeDuran (Mar 18, 2015)

Overall though, you don't have any grey issues?


----------



## macman29681 (May 24, 2013)

FefeDuran said:


> Overall though, you don't have any grey issues?


Can't remember having any. Never had a sub product come back.


----------



## FefeDuran (Mar 18, 2015)

Sounds good. Thank you for your help  I appreciate it.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

macman29681 said:


> The Artisan 1430 has a better print engine. If you call Richard from Cobra ink he will tell you the same thing. I have the 1430 for sublimation but I also have the 7510 for general use and printing out films. I like how the paper for the 1430 goes from the top back through the machine without going through a tray in the front like the 7510. I'm sure there is a way to have the paper go through a bypass but that means you have to have it far from the wall. My 1430 is only 2" from the wall and I never have to pull it out. 6 colors vs 4 all in all I am really happy that I have my 1430 as my sub printer and saving truck loads of cash vs Sawgrass inks.


The 7510 does have the front trays only, however, the 7110, 7610, and the 7620 all have a special purpose rear paper feed now. The 7510 is now replaced by the 7610.


----------

